# Bad Lands North Dakota



## homeless (Jun 22, 2018)

Valentine NE, Mission ND, White River, Wanblee, Kadoka, Bad Lands NP, Scenic, Green Valley, Rapid City

As we came out of Valentine we had a foggy morning and some road construction. But as the sun came out we found South Dakoda to be a lot like Nebraska, but I think less trees. Rolling hills and grass lands with Cattle and Horses. We crossed the White River just south of Kadoka, witch to my surprise is really “White”. This was where we got our first look at the Bad Lands, and like so many places we have seen, pictures will never describe how amazing it is.

We layed over at the truck stop at Kadoka and waited out a night of rain and went into the park in the morning.  We came in from the east side of the park where the plains simply falls away to the view of the valley that is the Bad Lands. The second pull out has plenty of room for big rigs and we spent most of the day there trying to take in all the different trails. Unlike some parks we have been in you can pretty much wander around anywhere. It was wet in the morning, witch makes the mud stick to your shoes. But in only a couple of hours the place became dry enough to walk most everywhere.

We tried to use the RV Park that the Park provides but found the accommodations to be much hander at the little town of Interior, The Bad Lands RV Park. In our two day stay we got to visit the Wall Drug Store and seen Big Horn Sheep, Bison roaming the hills at the West Gate. We have hundreds of photos and movies. And we have posted some but you have to be there to watch the sun change the looks of the Buttes and Spirals and layers of color in the land as it moves across the sky.


----------

